# Carcassonne / Camping La Cite ....been there?



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bonjour! :roll: 

We are heading for Languedoc this August (hope the £ picks up a bit!) and Carcassonne definitely on the itinerary.

We understand it's right by the City so we can leave the MH there and walk in. Can anyone offer any tips or experiences of this site, the town or the area?

We like the wine of the region so that's one good reason! :lol: 

Unfortunately timing wise we are tied to the school hols, but we aim to arrive on 16th August because (a) it's my birfday!! and (b) France normally goes back to work after 15th   

All advice welcome

Merci, en avance!

john


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

john

we were there quite a few years back, was OK, I seem to think it was down by the river, and possibly affected by buzzy things? In august should be dry, so ok?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi John,

We have been there a couple of times over the past year. We find that parking in the carpark alongside the old city walls is perfect for visiting. It was 10 Euros per 24 hours in March 09 and you can stay overnight.
Carcassonne seems to die at night but very lively during the day and you must look at the walls all lit up at night.

You may want to try Trebes - there is a great Aire there alongside the Canal du Midi (and its free). It has all the usual village attributes - restaurants/cafe/supermarkets (3) etc. and a lovely walk/cycle ride into Carcassonne along the canal (10kms). Great fun watching the hire boats navigate along the canal and through the locks.

If you don't like Aires then there are lots of camp sites around but non near the city walls.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

A stopover to see Sarlat en Caneda is well worth the time spent. If possible a side trip to Beynac-et-Cazenac will be worthwhile. It is then an easy drive to Carcassone. Try to make the return trip via the Milau viaduct then drop down to Milau to view the viaduct from underneath, the kids will enjoy it.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Venwood's advice is spot on. Trebes is one of my favourite Aires and staying overnight in the Carcossonne car park is excellent also but don't forget to have a 10 euro note. Otherwise you will have to reverse up the access road which will be difficult as there will almost certainly be cars behind you.

As for Sarlat, this is some way away from Carcossonne. But it comes highly recommended. There is an Aire adjacent to the cemetry. Its very popular but in the last year or so they've introduced a barrier and a card arrangement for payment. Other aires in the vicinity are excellent as well. These can be found at www.campingcar-infos.com.

As for campsites, sorry I can't help.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Camping La City is good. Been there 3 times in recent years.

C.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yes you can walk into the Cite from Camping La Cite, there is a foot path along the riverside and you can enter via the back gate. Its a nice walk and not that far. Watch how you get to the car park outside the front gate there is a very low bridge down by the river. I have always walked, so perhaps someone who knows the roads better can advise how to definitely miss it.

peedee


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Carcassonne*

Le Cite Camp site is not bad at all I imagine it will be rather busy in August. Its not worth moving the Van as its all within an easy walk.
The Cite itself is 99.99% tourism as literally a handfull are permanent residents. Also its worth remembering it was a ruin and slum that was rebuilt as I recall in the 19C thats why all of the roofs are wrong they should be flat not conical (dont have to cope with heavy snow).

Having said all this we still think its fantastic and the surrounding countryside history with Templars and Cathars is fascinating.

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-278294.html#278294
Days 8 and 9

Dave


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We have stayed on the campsite in low season, the pitches are large and easy to get on to, the restaurant was very good, and as previously stated it is an easy walk to the town, you have to get tokens from reception to fill with water on your way into the site, very easy access, situated in the car park outside the site

hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

gelathae said:


> Venwood's advice is spot on. Trebes is one of my favourite Aires and staying overnight in the Carcossonne car park is excellent also but don't forget to have a 10 euro note. Otherwise you will have to reverse up the access road which will be difficult as there will almost certainly be cars behind you.


The barrier takes credit cards now.


----------



## glennt (Mar 4, 2007)

Sarlat is a lovely place to visit and there is a massive free aire right next to the one that has the barrier and is chargable. there are also 3 other aires very nearby right on the river Dordogne at La roque. The whole area is very picturest (that's why we live here full time).

As for Carcassone, I was there last week end stayed at a French Passion site (wine tasting)the night before and visited Carcassone the following day, there is a very large Aire right next to the city wall and then it's a 100mts walk into the old town. Very nice place. Let me know if you would like the address of the French Passion site, very nice people, very secure site , with Electric , water and waste. I think it was about 6 euros. The wine tasting was free.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

gelathae said:


> . . .the Carcossonne car park is excellent also but don't forget to have a 10 euro note. Otherwise you will have to reverse up the access road which will be difficult as there will almost certainly be cars behind you. . .


If my memory serves me right, the barrier is at the bottom of a slope from the roadway . . . we had to reverse out as we'd changed our minds about parking there [no specific reason], reversing wasn't a problem in our van but whether the 'juddergate' models could do it without shaking the teeth out of your mouth is another question 8O


----------



## harry (Jun 8, 2005)

We ,too, are making plans to spend about 10 days in the Carcassonne area ,but at the end of June. An ex colleague has a second home in the area and he recommends a camp site at Cazilhac,about 3 Kilometers fom Carcassonne. I am going to pick his brains about places to visit and will happily pass them on to you on our return in early July.

Harry


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Glennt- welcome to MHF :lol:
[/quote] Let me know if you would like the address of the French Passion site, very nice people, very secure site , with Electric , water and waste. I think it was about 6 euros.


> Surely as a F.P.site, as a subscriber it should have been free to stay??


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

_"We ,too, are making plans to spend about 10 days in the Carcassonne area ,but at the end of June. An ex colleague has a second home in the area and he recommends a camp site at Cazilhac,about 3 Kilometers fom Carcassonne. I am going to pick his brains about places to visit and will happily pass them on to you on our return in early July. 
Harry"_

Hi Harry ... would welcome the info ... thanks!
Have a great time
john


----------



## louventadou (Aug 7, 2008)

We were in Carcassonne earlier in Jan. this year collecting our daughter from the airport. Decided to visit while we were there. Noticed that the aire was closed .......could have been for alterations or repairs, lot of machinery about. Hopefully will be open for summer season,we have overnighted there several times and is excellent for visiting city,and is also good stopover point before heading down to med. By the way Jan. excellent for visit to medieval city we had the place to ourselves and still managed to find a good restaurant where large bowls of cassoulet were consumed. Anyway maybe should check with tourist office that it has reopened.Enjoy your trip.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Glennt- welcome to MHF :lol:


 Let me know if you would like the address of the French Passion site, very nice people, very secure site , with Electric , water and waste. I think it was about 6 euros.


> Surely as a F.P.site, as a subscriber it should have been free to stay??


True and as you've already paid 10€ for parking in the Aire right by the city walls, you might as well overnight there as well?


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

_Quote (glennt)_
_Sarlat is a lovely place to visit and there is a massive free aire right next to the one that has the barrier and is chargable. there are also 3 other aires very nearby right on the river Dordogne at La roque. The whole area is very picturest (that's why we live here full time). 
As for Carcassone, I was there last week end stayed at a French Passion site (wine tasting)the night before and visited Carcassone the following day, there is a very large Aire right next to the city wall and then it's a 100mts walk into the old town. Very nice place. Let me know if you would like the address of the French Passion site, very nice people, very secure site , with Electric , water and waste. I think it was about 6 euros. The wine tasting was free._

Hi glennt
We are "passing" Sarlat on the way down so thanks for the tip...will try that.
We'd also welcome the French Passion site address you mentioned too (save me looking in the FP book!) :roll: It sounds like an "up-market" FP site if it has electric, water and waste?
Thanks in advance ... can't wait for August!
Must be great living in the region.... 8) 
john

*More tips anyone?*


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Here is a list of many of the France Passion sites in Lat/Long format as created by an ex member of MHF who has given his permission to distribute the file.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks vennwood- a bit dated now though-I believe there's been quite a few more FP's since then......

....and I still don't know of any where you have to pay-with or without EHU :roll:


----------

